# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κοτοπουλάκια και κλώσα.

## geofil

Για σας παιδιά.
Η κλώσα πόσες μέρες μένει με τα κοτοπουλάκια;
Ή για να το πως αλλιώς, μέχρι πότε χρειάζονται τα κοτοπουλάκια την μάνα τους;

----------


## sarpijk

Τα κοτοπουλακια ειναι αυτονομα απο την πρωτη μερα και τρωνε μονα τους. Απλα θελουν ζεστη.

----------


## geofil

Το θέμα είναι μέχρι πότε χρειάζονται την ζέστη της κλώσας.
Φαντάζομαι ότι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα η κλώσα αρχίζει και τα αφήνει μόνα τους. Εγώ θέλω να μάθω πόσες περίπου είναι οι μέρες που η κότα είναι μόνιμα μαζί τους.

----------


## lagreco69

Για 40 ημερες η κλωσα ειναι συνεχεια μαζι με τα κοτοπουλακια της!! το βραδυ τα ζεσταινει και την ημερα τα προστατευει απο πιθανους εχθρους και φροντιζει να τα πηγαινει παντα εκει που υπαρχει τροφη για να παρακολουθει την πορεια τους. μετα απο τις 40 ημερες οπου τα κοτοπουλα εχουν μεγαλωσει και γινει αυτονομα πια!! τα αγνοει τελειως.

----------


## geofil

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Δημήτρη.
Και μετά από τις 40 μέρες αρχίζει και πάλι να γεννάει αυγά;
Πόσες φορές το χρόνο μπορεί να καθίσει μια κλώσα; 1 φορά ή μπορεί και παραπάνω;

----------


## lagreco69

Οι πληροφοριες Γιωργο, ερχονται κατευθειαν απο μια απο τις θειες μου!! η οποια μενει σε χωριο και κανει εκτροφη, οποτε ειναι εγκυρες χα χα χα!! σχετικα με το προηγουμενο μου post! μου ειπε σημερα και να το διορθωσω! οτι η κλωσα αλλες φορες τα κραταει κοντα τις 40 ημερες αλλες 30 η και 25, ειναι αναλογα με το ποτε θα σιγουρευτει οτι θα ειναι ετοιμα τα κοτοπουλακια να μεινουν μονα τους. επισης η κλωσα με το που θα αφησει τα κοτοπουλακια της, μπορει απευθειας να ξανα κλωσησει και αυτο να γινεται συνεχεια κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου!! δεν σταματαει ποτε οσο εχει αντοχες.

----------


## geofil

Να 'σαι καλά.
Ευχαρίστησε και την θεία σου εκ μέρους μου.  :Happy0065:

----------


## Paul

Εμενα οι δικες μου κλωσσες τα κρατουσαν για περιπου 1+ μηνα τα κλωσσοπουλακια και μετα τα εδιωχναν και εκαναν αυγα και τα ξανακλωσσουσαν. Οι δικες μου γεννουσαν κοτοπουλακια μονο 3 φορες το χρονο, απο Μαιο-αρχες Σεπτεμβριου. Βεβαια, μου εχει συμβει κλωσσα να μου κλωσσαει και Νοεμβριο!!!! (της ειχα βαλει μετα ψευτικα γιατι σιγουρα θα πεθαιναν)

----------


## adreas

Δεν  μου  έχει συμβεί  κλώσα  να σκοτώσει τα  μικρά  της οπότε τα  διώχνει  αυτή όταν και  όποτε  θελήσει και  σιγά  σιγά το  καταλαβαίνουν.    
Μέσα  στο  καλοκαίρι μη  φοβάσαι πως  θα  κρυώσουν  ούτε το  χειμώνα  βλέπεις η  φύση  έχει  προνοήσει!!!!!!!!!

----------

